# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2021)

*When did you begin woodworking and what was your first project?*



This weeks question was suggested by Larry, aka @FranklinWorkshops 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2021)

I started in junior high school wood shop in 7th grade. My very first project was a simple pine spice rack made from 2 end pieces connected with dowels. Mostly just a lot of sanding by hand, lol. I remember I was so proud to give that to mother. But that is what actually got me started in wood working. But it was really high school wood shop that really brought me to the nex level, much better shop, more power tool usage, and an excellent shop teacher named Mr. Bishop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2021)

If you do not count a tree fort and working in woods with gramps since 6 or 7, a cutting board in 7th grade- I got a D. Teacher said I had little talent....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Steve in VA (May 30, 2021)

My grandfather started a furniture business here in the DC area about 70 years ago. My dad and uncle were in the business as well so I grew hanging out in the shop and being in the way most of the time. I remember my grandfather giving me $5 on the weekends to clean up all the sawdust as we used to make bookcases by the hundreds. For a little kid hanging out in the shop was a blast, but I'm not sure what OSHA would have said as safety equipment was largely an afterthought back then. I don't believe any of the guys used hearing protection and dust collection was a broom. I'm now 54 so I'd guess I "started" somewhere around 47 years ago. 

I'm not sure of the very first project I made, but I do know the first one I made with any regularlity was when I was about 12 or so. I took the cutoffs from the pine bookcases and made garden tool carriers from them. I put them in the store with a picture of me making them and they sold like crazy. For a 12 year old kid getting $10 a pop in the late 70's early 80's was a lot of money. I made them until I finished high school. I wish I knew how many I sold over the years, but it was a lot! Just a few years ago my dad was helping the community HOA with some work in a common area and someone had one that reminded him of what I made. Sure enough, when he talked to the guy he got it from the store and my initials were on the bottom! Side note; my parents have a dresser that my mom's parents bought from the store before my mom and dad even met. My grandfather's initials are on the back of that one. That piece is staying in the family for ever, or at least as long as I'm around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2021)

I grew up in my dad's shop, so I was doing things and helping with things from early on. But I think my first project I was involved with, or at least that I remember, was helping dad out with some of the work on a cedar strip boat he started building when I was 10. At 13 I started building a boat on my own, with help from dad only when needed. I know there were other, small projects in the shop with dad, but those are the ones that I remember.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rocking RP (May 30, 2021)

Eighth grade shop. Made a deacon’s bench for my Mom. Has it in her kitchen and uses it to store larger pots pans etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

10th grade in an Art & Design HS in NYC (architecture class)- building architectural design models from drafted design out of balsa and basswood. Long and sleepless nights. That carried through College and was the first time I was exposed to a woodworking shop environment. My first furniture build was a queen size headboard about 64” wide and 54” high. Curly maple frames with dado maple mouldings into the paneling with curly maple frieze moulding as a top finishing cap. I used flat biscuits out of quarter sawn oak and oak dowels to “bridge” the stiles and the rails (mortised with chisel). I was very limited with the tools that I had and just made the best of it.

I have to give a lot of credit in what I know as far as hands on construction is concern to my Father-in-law Tom (he was the lead carpenter when he served in Vietnam and continued as a PT Contractor when he was off from his shift for the Suffolk PD). Always joked with him in why old timers like himself always over build things and I truly feel bad for those have to take it apart or make repairs! That rubbed off and me and I am sure a good amount of you here over build things as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (May 30, 2021)

I think I've mentioned on here that Dad was a shop teacher. He worked one summer refinishing the wood tops of all the desks in school. My brother and I got tapped to sand the pencil holder slots because our fingers fit inside better than his. Does that count? After that I think it was a cutting board one summer, alternated ash and walnut strips.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2021)

8th Grade wood shop. Made a stool and a bowl. Still have both of them. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 30, 2021)

My two brothers and I cut down a dozen or so pine trees down behind our house and built a fort like Davy Crockett and his buddies. My granddad was really PO'd when he saw it. It was a fine fort, however, and we successfully kept all the marauding indians and train robbers out. 
Those were good memories with our double holster cap pistols and coonskin caps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 30, 2021)

Was building before I hit my teens. By the time I hit 13 I was hanging crown and laying out stair stringers. Cabinetry started to intrude in my 20's and live edge furniture in my 30's. First memorable project was an eyeglass display where I learned that dowels are better sanded than routed. Ever seen a half a dowel at 2500 rpm?

First project? Unknown. First caught beating nails with a hammer at around 4 years old...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 31, 2021)

Had wood shop in junior high,I remember building the worlds crappiest side table. Never did any real woodworking. Now mostly turning small things,but am going to expand into making boxes and such. First project was a pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 31, 2021)

There was a lot of wild, late night parties I attended between my young years and adulthood, that keeps me from remembering anything before them. So I dunno! When I married my present wife 37 years ago, I made a bedroom, whole wall headboard and side tables for my stepdaughter. From plywood and it was terrible. Painted baby blue. She stills talks about it today to my 17 yo granddaughter!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 31, 2021)

Anybody else make their first bookshelf / entertainment stand from a few cinder blocks and boards you scrounged from somewhere? I got my planks from an old mine site above Georgetown, CO. Put that old Kenwood or Marantz turntable I was so proud of on it and the speakers on each end. And have end tables made from old wooden Johnny Walker scotch boxes found behind the liquor store?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Anybody else make their first bookshelf / entertainment stand from a few cinder blocks and boards you scrounged from somewhere? I got my planks from an old mine site above Georgetown, CO. Put that old Kenwood or Marantz turntable I was so proud of on it and the speakers on each end. And have end tables made from old wooden Johnny Walker scotch boxes found behind the liquor store?


Definitely remember the cinderblocks, and black painted particleboard! Had them for years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2021)

Just found a photo from Christmas 1956 showing me and my sidearm that defended the fort mentioned above. That is my "armed" cousin sitting behind me. Granddad is in front of the refrigerator and everyone else shown are an uncle, aunts and cousins.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 31, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Definitely remember the cinderblocks, and black painted particleboard! Had them for years!


Whoa, you painted yours? High society fancy pants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (May 31, 2021)

Me?
Thing didn’t start out “fun”.
First projects with Dad were all utilitarian. Fences, corrals, feeding troughs, occasional deer stand— nothing that was too involved— he was not a patient one— especially if I mis -hit nails or worse— made a bad cut. Didn’t do woodshop at school because we were to only take stuff to help get into college.
Nonetheless, the woodworking seed grew— I think he’d be amazed at what I do & make.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 1, 2021)

I went to Boy Scout camp around age 11-12. I made a stool from wood & jute twine. Later, I cut some plywood & replaced the twine.
I still have it. The stool, that is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

